# compare and contrast: Lemond Zurich vs Klein Qpro XV



## paddlerx (Oct 25, 2004)

local masters level racer, shared time between road/cross/dirt and fixed. 5'10" 165lbs, max sustained power is about 330w for not too long. rolling countryside. i ride crits and 100km road races as well as the 3hr training rides. 
my shop carries the trek umbrella bikes, so since a 5.2 madone is out (for availibility reasons) its down to the zurich or the qpro.
I'm no monster but i don't enjoy a flexy bb when i'm climbing. is the zurich comfortable at the expense of stiffness? 

i think the zurich is a more refined ride from what i can discern, but some have told me its not a bike to take to a crit.

my last bike was a 2003 giant tcr1 with ultegra/mavic cosmos wheels. 

any thoughts from owners/test pilots?

thank.s


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

paddlerx said:


> local masters level racer, shared time between road/cross/dirt and fixed. 5'10" 165lbs, max sustained power is about 330w for not too long. rolling countryside. i ride crits and 100km road races as well as the 3hr training rides.
> my shop carries the trek umbrella bikes, so since a 5.2 madone is out (for availibility reasons) its down to the zurich or the qpro.
> I'm no monster but i don't enjoy a flexy bb when i'm climbing. is the zurich comfortable at the expense of stiffness?
> 
> ...




I have a Zurich and the ride is great! It is a very smooth and comfortable ride. Yet, when you want the power, it is there. It is a very responsive machine and I've been extremely happy with with it. It has a very laid back geometery, but the BB is quite strong and gives back what you give into it. The power has always been there when I needed it. In fact, when I do get out of the saddle, I feel like I'm dancing on the pedals. If I do a crit I would, however, use my old Cannondale, most probably because the frame is better suited, and if I should crash, it's a 17 year old Cannondale. I have been extremely happy with my Lemond.


----------



## Sean Smith (May 22, 2005)

paddlerx said:


> local masters level racer, shared time between road/cross/dirt and fixed. 5'10" 165lbs, max sustained power is about 330w for not too long. rolling countryside. i ride crits and 100km road races as well as the 3hr training rides.
> my shop carries the trek umbrella bikes, so since a 5.2 madone is out (for availibility reasons) its down to the zurich or the qpro.
> I'm no monster but i don't enjoy a flexy bb when i'm climbing. is the zurich comfortable at the expense of stiffness?
> 
> ...


I just went from a Q Pro Carbon to LeMond Tete de Course. The q is very stiff and has to much buzz. The Tete is smoother and not as harsh but I can still climb better with it go figure?


----------

